# Ein Explorer nimmt Abschied - es ist Zeit zu gehen



## Explorer_Brandolf (18. Mai 2009)

Anfang Juni 2009 werden Brandolfs Tage auf Azeroth (Server Mannoroth) gezählt sein.
Für immer.....

Dem Forum werde ich noch etwas erhalten bleiben, da ich noch einiges aufzuarbeiten habe
bzw. Euch noch präsentieren möchte.

Es war eine schöne Zeit und ich bereue keine Minute Onlinespielzeit. Doch irgendwann
kommt einfach die Zeit, da muss man neue andere Ziele verfolgen ... neues entdecken.

Natürlich hat es auch den Hintergrund, dass WoW für einen Gelegenheitsspieler wie mich,
der dem Spielinhalt etwas anders auslegte als andere, weniger und weniger Spielraum
bietet und auch immer mehr Feinheiten aus Classiczeiten verloren gehen.

Mitte August 2005 bis heute durfte ich eine schöne lustige Spielzeit verbringen.

*Aber Schluß mit den Worten auf zur Party!*

Wann: Dienstag der 26.05.2009 ab 18 Uhr
Wo: Server Mannoroth - in und vor Sturmwind

Für Feuerwerk, Spaß, Essen und Getränke wird gesorgt.

Ich würde mich sehr freue, wenn ihr kommen könnt (vor allem die mich hier kennen)

Egal ob Freund oder Feind, Horde oder Allianz, Level 80 oder Level 1.
Wer nicht auf Mannoroth geboren wurde, ja der kann sich einen Level 1 Menschen kreieren.

Möge sich der Mannoroth-Server biegen die Mauern Stormwinds wackeln....

Ihr seid herzlichst Eingeladen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß

Brandolf


----------



## Eruator (18. Mai 2009)

nice ich denke das ich kommen werde
  ich hoffe nur das server standhält^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (18. Mai 2009)

schade das du aufhörst bröndölf ^^

ich werde auch eventuell kommen ^^

mfg


----------



## LeetoN2k (18. Mai 2009)

.. Du willst Wow quitten und machst deshalb ne Party?


ÜBERTREIBER!


----------



## Finnje (18. Mai 2009)

Ja toll, einer der geht. Find ich schon ok, das du was neues anvisierst. 
Ärmlich find ich ne virtuelle "Party" zu veranstalten. Maaan, nimm etwas Geld in die Hand und geh raus, Grill mit deinen Freunden (?) und danach in den Puff oder was weis ich...

Ist durchaus nicht negativ gemeint...


----------



## Kronas (18. Mai 2009)

neeeeeeeein nicht brandolf... *kopf --> wand --> tisch --> kaktus --> kalender tag markieren*


----------



## Mjuu (18. Mai 2009)

und du glaubst das sich ally und horde vertragen werden?


----------



## Regine55 (18. Mai 2009)

dürfen wir mehr über den genauen Grund deines Verlassens wissen oder lässt du es im Dunkeln? *neugierig*


----------



## Elda (18. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> neeeeeeeein nicht brandolf... *kopf --> wand --> tisch --> kaktus --> kalender tag markieren*


----------



## Turismo (18. Mai 2009)

werde da sein !


----------



## Ascían (18. Mai 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> dürfen wir mehr über den genauen Grund deines Verlassens wissen oder lässt du es im Dunkeln? *neugierig*




-> 





> Natürlich hat es auch den Hintergrund, dass WoW für einen Gelegenheitsspieler wie mich,
> der dem Spielinhalt etwas anders auslegte als andere, weniger und weniger Spielraum
> bietet und auch immer mehr Feinheiten aus Classiczeiten verloren gehen.




Finde diese Idee mit den virtuellen Partys immer recht amüsant, es soll sogar Leute gegeben haben, die Silvester am Computer feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber trotzdem nette Geste.


----------



## mookuh (18. Mai 2009)

/salute

ich werde da sein

machs gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (18. Mai 2009)

Bin mal gespannt wie sehr sich die Antworten zu hier unterscheiden werden: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=104538


Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Mai 2009)

Finnje schrieb:


> *Ärmlich find ich ne virtuelle "Party" zu veranstalten.* Maaan, nimm etwas Geld in die Hand und geh raus, Grill mit deinen Freunden (?) *und danach in den Puff *oder was weis ich...



hm offensichtlich brauchst du ein wenig Nachhilfe zu dem Begriff ärmlich...


----------



## Kronas (18. Mai 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie sehr sich die Antworten zu hier unterscheiden werden: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=104538
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Nim


sie werden sich in der sicht unterscheiden, dass brandolf den meisten bekannt ist und ein großer explorer war und der andere kerl in deinem link ein unbekannter war, der unbedingt mal einen thread eröffnen wollte in dem er bekanntgab, dass wow scheiße ist


----------



## Finnje (18. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Finde diese Idee mit den virtuellen Partys immer recht amüsant, es soll sogar Leute gegeben haben, die Silvester am Computer feiern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hoffe das war nur ein Scherz? Erbärmlicher gehts ja kaum noch...


----------



## Mikolomeus (18. Mai 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie sehr sich die Antworten zu hier unterscheiden werden: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=104538
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Nim



der typ ist nichts gegen bröndölf... bröndölf ist ne legende im buffed forum ^^


----------



## -Vardor- (18. Mai 2009)

Also so richtig aufhören willste wohl nicht?! 
Wenn du ne Party ingame machst.. naja^^ Eher solltest du was mit Freunden (echte, nich ingame!^^) was machen.. zur Feier das sie dich wieder haben^^


----------



## Exeliron (18. Mai 2009)

ich guck mal ob ich kann, schade dass du aufhörst :-l

ich bin dann die nette nackte dame die für ein paar bierchen immer mehr lvl1er-kleidung fallen lässt und bei denen die 12-jährigen partygäste plötzlich dringend afk müssen weil ihnen ein bisschen warm wird...

mfg, exe =)


----------



## Finnje (18. Mai 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> hm offensichtlich brauchst du ein wenig Nachhilfe zu dem Begriff ärmlich...



Was weis ich denn was einer macht, um die Loslösung von WoW zu feiern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man möge auch wahlweise ein anderes Wort einfügen...


----------



## The Future (18. Mai 2009)

man mir doch wainye dann geh halt.

finde es von allen usern eine frechheit das man leute die aufgrund ihrer sucht aufhören wow zu spielen flammt und leute die einfach so gehen bejubelt.


----------



## Versace83 (18. Mai 2009)

Nette Idee.... wenn ich es schaffe online zu sein, erstelle ich mir nen Char und schau vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pvenohr (18. Mai 2009)

Finnje schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das war nur ein Scherz? Erbärmlicher gehts ja kaum noch...



Sich bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit mit Alkohol volllaufen zu lassen oder andere Leute Briefkästen zu sprengen ist ja auch so viel besser.


----------



## Seryma (18. Mai 2009)

Das sich Horde und Allianz in Frieden lassen, geht nicht, da du Sturmwind als Partytreff gewählt hast, vllt solltest du das noch ändern, würde mit meinem Ork Schamanen auch vorbei schauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Machs gut, auch wenn ich dich nicht kenne!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seryma


----------



## Nimeroth (18. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> sie werden sich in der sicht unterscheiden, dass brandolf den meisten bekannt ist und ein großer explorer war und der andere kerl in deinem link ein unbekannter war, der unbedingt mal einen thread eröffnen wollte in dem er bekanntgab, dass wow scheiße ist



Da weiter drauf einzugehen würde wohl den Rahmen (Thread sprengen) und gehört auch wohl nicht hier her. Dennoch , man sieht die Person hinter einem Thread nicht. Ich pers. kenne den TE z.B auch nicht, aber wenn er was feiern möchte, ist's ja ne schöne Geste. Er scheint ja dem ein oder anderen bekannt zu sein.

Mit gings eher um die krasse Differenz der Argumente. In dem anderen Thread ging sofort extremes geflame los, hier wird nur auf die Schulter geklopft und alles Gute gewünscht. Das ist mir nicht so ganz schlüssig woran das liegt. Wahrscheinlich daran das manche Leute gleicher sind als andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun aber genug OT von mir, will den Thread nicht highjacken ^^

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Hilond (18. Mai 2009)

Oh ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Keine explorer Berichte mehr die schief laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr Schade das du aufhöst ... 
Und ich werde auf jeden da sein! ^^


----------



## Finnje (18. Mai 2009)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Sich bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit mit Alkohol volllaufen zu lassen oder andere Leute Briefkästen zu sprengen ist ja auch so viel besser.



Ich weis ja net wo du herkommst (oder ob man bei euch so Sylvester feiert), bei uns jedenfalls nicht. Damit will ich nicht sagen, das es da besser ist wo ich herkomme (doch, ein bisschen vielleicht)...
Es geht auch normal zu feiern, stell dir vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (18. Mai 2009)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Sich bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit mit Alkohol volllaufen zu lassen oder andere Leute Briefkästen zu sprengen ist ja auch so viel besser.



Ich persönlich kenne niemanden der so Silvester feiert, aber auch das würde ich mehr tolerieren als um Punkt 0 Uhr vorm PC zu vergammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Wird aber langsam offtopic._

*Topic:* Es ist immer schade, wenn Leute gehen die viel geleistet haben für eine Community.


----------



## Hautbaer (18. Mai 2009)

-Vardor- schrieb:


> Also so richtig aufhören willste wohl nicht?!
> Wenn du ne Party ingame machst.. naja^^ Eher solltest du was mit Freunden (echte, nich ingame!^^) was machen.. zur Feier das sie dich wieder haben^^



Schon mal daran gedacht, daß er beides macht?
Warum sollte er die RL-Party hier im Forum erwähnen?

Wünsche dir viel Vergnügen auf deinen neuen Wegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (18. Mai 2009)

Finnje schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das war nur ein Scherz? Erbärmlicher gehts ja kaum noch...


Ja,du hast recht,Partys in WoW zu feiern ist erbärmlich.

Btt:
Viel Spaß auf deiner "Party"
Aber du hast aufgehört,das ist gut.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (18. Mai 2009)

brraaaannnndiiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((


neeeeeeeeeein =(

bin auch ein explorer, und du warst mein Vorbild ...

machs gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nataku (18. Mai 2009)

Hm, jetzt habt ihr mich neugierig gemacht...

Was ist ein sogenannter "Explorer"?^^

Hm, ich glaub, ich schau auf der Party vorbei und frag direkt selber nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Shubunki (18. Mai 2009)

also ich finds nett, das sich einer verabschiedet und ne Party zum abschied gibt. trotzdem müssen immer irgenwelcher Stänkerer da sein, die alles scheisse finden!
@TE: viel Spass.. wenns ichs schaffe, komme ich auch vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahan (18. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kenne niemanden der so Silvester feiert, aber auch das würde ich mehr tolerieren als um Punkt 0 Uhr vorm PC zu vergammeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Silvester ist für manche eben ein Tag wie jeder andere auch - oder willst du mir erzählen, dass du Leute komisch findest, die ab 23.00 Uhr noch online sind...? Nur weil ein neues Jahr anfängt seh ich auch nicht unbedingt die Dringlichkeit, das unbedingt feiern zu müssen (selbst Geburtstage feiert man ja nicht jedes Jahr, obwohl ich das "wichtiger" fände). Ich wette, du bist am Tag der Deutschen Einheit auch um 0.00 Uhr on - oder an einigen christlichen Feiertagen, die sicherlich mehr Wert haben als so 'n popeliges Silvester.

@Brandolf: Ich fand es immer schön zu lesen, welchen Aufgaben du dich als nächstes widmest, die Aufgabe RL ist sicher die schwerste *zwinker*. 

PS: Ich feier trotzdem Silvester, kann aber auch die Leute verstehen, die da was anderes machen.

PPS: Eigentlich feiert man ja Neujahr - ab 0.00 Uhr ist Silvester nämlich vorbei...


----------



## Kamar (18. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> neeeeeeeein nicht brandolf... *kopf --> wand --> tisch --> kaktus --> kalender tag markieren*


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (18. Mai 2009)

also wirklich leute - ihr enttäuscht mich - oder besser gesagt die flamer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wobei, das Thema explodiert wieder richtig.

Aber um die Moderatoren zu beruhigen - es ist mein ernst - kein Scherz und die
Party findet wirklich statt.

Zu den aufgeworfenen Fragen:

Ja Brandolf wird nicht mehr zurückkehren.
Warum - wer es wirklich genau wissen möchte, dem kann ich es ja per PM mitteilen.

Hier geht es um die Party - warum nur eine Party.

Ich kenne nur 5 Leute persönlich die WoW Spielen und mein Garten reicht bestimmt nicht
um alle Eingeladenen zu fassen auch wohne ich nicht unbedingt Zentral gelegen ;-)

Also es ist ein virtuelles Rollenspiel und wieso sollte man nicht ein virtuelles Abschiedsfest geben?
Das gehört dazu und in meiner Gilde war ich sogar mal ein Offzier, der den Titel Eventmanager für
Spassevents inne hatte.

Warum nicht eine Party veranstallten um nochmals alles zusammen zu bekommen oder auch Fremde
um Spass zu haben? Auch Abschiede kann man feiern vor allem wenn sie für immer sein werden...

Ob man sich im wirklichen Leben über den Weg läuft und auch noch erkennt (wie war das mit dem
2,10 Metter Typen der einen Gnomkrieger spielte) oder sich in einem anderen Onlinespiel wieder trifft
ist fraglich.


Ich veranstallte eine Party, weil ich es für meine Gildenkollegen, meine Explorerfreunde und auch für mich
machen möchte und es auch kann!

Ob jetzt 3 Leute kommen oder 30, 40 oder mehr das ist nicht wichtig - was wichtig ist - wir werden Spass haben

Natürlich je mehr desto besser, ein Serverabsturz wäre zwar typisch für mich ... aber ist kein muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nehmt die Einladung an oder auch nicht.


Ich bin nicht gleicher als gleich eher ungleich und nicht zu vergleichen - jetzt hab ich den Faden verloren ... egal

Es hängt auch davon ab wie man sich in einem Forum beteiligt und wie man seinen Abschied nimmt.
Ich hege weder Groll noch sonstiges gegen WoW, das Spiel hat sich entgegen meiner Vorstellungen entwickelt.
Und daher ist es Zeit für mich zu gehen...

Den Spass, den ich hatte war keine Zeitverschwendung!


Für die Hordenspieler - es gibt eine Ablegerparty vor Sturmwind und ich komm öfter vorbei um den Picknickgrill
und das Bierfass zu erneuern und mich von Euren Dolchen kitzeln zu lassen ;-)

Gruß

Brandolf

*Nachtrag:*

Gegenfrage? Warum muss man immer im wirklichen Leben Probleme haben, wenn man mit einem Spiel aufhört?

Ich finde man kann auch mit einem Spiel positiv abschließen ohne Neben- bzw. Folgeschäden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (18. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> neeeeeeeein nicht brandolf... *kopf --> wand --> tisch --> kaktus --> kalender tag markieren*


----------



## Kronas (18. Mai 2009)

* brandolf gruppe: http://my.buffed.de/groups/2125/view/ *
brandolf, verschwindest du eigentlich aus der ganzen mmo welt oder steigst du in ein anderes ein?


----------



## araos (18. Mai 2009)

/salute




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein grosser Explorer, ein vorbild geht uns verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werde auf jeden fall da sein, ach und warum feierst du In und nicht unter SW?^^


----------



## Stevesteel (18. Mai 2009)

hm, kenne Brandolf nicht, aber trotzdem viel Spaß bei deiner Party  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## araos (18. Mai 2009)

Alle die Brandolf nich kennen und hier rumflamen:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=28112

lesen--->staunen----->Brandolf bewundern------>Trauer schieben------> zur Party kommen


----------



## Eruator (18. Mai 2009)

ich frage mich was ihr für probs habt???
er hört mit dfem Spiel auf also feiert er auch ingame...stell dir mal vor er macht in rl ne PArty...
...hey kommst du auch zu miener fetten party???
...ja hast du geburtstag???
...ne ich höre mit WoW auf^^

also ich würde mir da shcon komsich vorkommen...außerdem ist so ein event doch geil

Grüße Eruator


----------



## xXDarkXx_92 (18. Mai 2009)

So dann geb ich auch ma mein Senf dazu ^^

@die Leute die das erbärmlich, scheiße und armselig finden :

1. postet nicht in den thread
2. lasst ihm doch seine Party feiern wenns ihn glücklich macht

So nun zum eigentlichen Thread :

kenn dich zwar nich aber laut den andren Usern scheinst du ziemlich bekannt zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wünsch dir alles gute in deinem weiteren Leben ^^

MFG

xXDarkXx_92


----------



## -Vardor- (18. Mai 2009)

> Alle die Brandolf nich kennen und hier rumflamen:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=28112



Ich find da nix über ihn.
Und was ist ein Explorer?


----------



## araos (18. Mai 2009)

/vote fürs entfernen der flamer, Brandolf hat eine wichtige Rolle in der Community innegehabt, diese sinnlosen flames gehören hier nicht hin


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Mai 2009)

echt schade das du gehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dein thread war mit einer der besten auf buffed ^^ würd gern kommen kann aber nich =(
wünsch dir noch viel spaß bei dem was du machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Vardor- (18. Mai 2009)

> /vote fürs entfernen der flamer, Brandolf hat eine wichtige Rolle in der Community innegehabt, diese sinnlosen flames gehören hier nicht hin



Könnte vielleicht mal jemand sagen wer er ist?? 
Ich wünsche ihm alles Gute weiterhin.
Aber wer ist er?


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

-Vardor- schrieb:


> Könnte vielleicht mal jemand sagen wer er ist??
> Ich wünsche ihm alles Gute weiterhin.
> Aber wer ist er?


klick auf den link in brandolfs signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (18. Mai 2009)

R.I.P.

mein lieblingsthreath wird aussterben!


----------



## -Vardor- (18. Mai 2009)

> klick auf den link in brandolfs signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke


----------



## araos (18. Mai 2009)

-Vardor- schrieb:


> Ich find da nix über ihn.
> Und was ist ein Explorer?




Brandolf trit etwas später in erscheinung im thread und seit dem hat er eine ganze anhängerschaft in dem thread gefunden

zur 2ten frage: ein explorer is das was man meist so lapidar als exploiter bezeichnet beide suchen die besonderheiten der World of Warcraft auf, allerdings tut ein Explorer das rein legal und mit ihm von blizzard gegebenen mitteln
ein exploiter is ein reiner cheater, unter die kategorie exploit fallen sachen wie dritherstellerprogramme hacks generell , ähnliches

falls du dich fragst was das für "besonderheiten" sind, dann lies mal ein bisschen quer durch den geheimnisse der alten welt thread den ich gepostet habe dort wirst du einiges sehenswertes finden was dir in Wow noch nicht bekannt war udn wie gesagt wir sind explorer, in dem thread sind eigentlich nur legale mittel vermerkt, und einige der sachen sind für den "Laien" gut machbar und wirklich etwas besonderes


----------



## Mofeist (18. Mai 2009)

man seid ihr flamer madig.. naja machs gut Brandolf werd zwar nicht vorbei kommen aber fand deine Explorer storys immer nice machs jut.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Mai 2009)

bb brandolf^^


----------



## SirCotare (18. Mai 2009)

Oh Noes!

Brandolf, wir werden dich vermissen! Ich fands immer schön über deine Entdeckungen zu lesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja... ich werd da sein, wenn zum letzten Salut geschossen wird!


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (18. Mai 2009)

hallo zusammen,

wie immer sorgt ein thema von mir wieder für furore, viele antworten zum und auch nicht zum thema
manch einer sollte auch im forum an seiner thementrefferchance arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wer bin ich? das frag ich mich auch manchmal, wenn ich in der scherbenwelt einen butten klicke und mein
flugmount aber auch genau über dem tiefen abgrund unterm hintern verschwindet.

ich bins brandolf der krieger mit dem schneehasen - 
rasse: mensch
beruf: bergbau und schwertschmied
berufung: hybridkrieger von erster stunde an
server: mannoroth
serverart: pvp

aber nun zu den flamern - die müssen sich doch auch an so einem thema, das recht hohe klicks per stunde 
aufweist beteiligen, man könnte sie sonst vergessen und auch die moderatoren freuen sich, wenn sie wieder
arbeit bekommen beim großen flamerouting  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich freue mich über die doch recht vielen positiven meldungen zu meiner party zu kommen
und genau für die leute mache ich die party und darum habe ich diese auch in diesem forum angekündigt.



gruß

brandolf

p.s.: ich überlege mir schon langsam, ob sich noch ein lvl1 hogerraid zusätzlich organisieren lässt wobei der
imba lvl 6 pala von kronas den schon allein schaffen würde ;-)


----------



## Katryna (18. Mai 2009)

ich schau vorbei wird sicher lustig


----------



## The Future (18. Mai 2009)

es geht mir hier nicht ums flammen sondern um die tatsache du bist bekannt und du hörst so auf.

könntest sogar eichhörnchen töten spielen und die würden es klasse finden.



Ein anderer user der unbekannt ist verkündet das sie mit WoW aufgehört hat da sie ziemlich süchtig danach wahr.

und was passiert da alle seiten werden gnadenlos geflammt.


wenn du das kappiert hast weist das ich dich nicht flammen will sondern einfach nur gerade sauer bin über die leue.





In übrigen mein freund ist auch ein explorer und war schon auf HDZ also können wir solche spässe schon verstehen.


----------



## T2roon (18. Mai 2009)

und was ist daran so toll ne virtuelle Party zu machen? Feuerwerk,essen und Trinken ist gesorgt...lol ich spiele hin und wieder auch gern, abe rich kann mich da nicht so reinsteigern.


----------



## Rhokan (18. Mai 2009)

> Ein anderer user der unbekannt ist verkündet das sie mit WoW aufgehört hat da sie ziemlich süchtig danach wahr.
> 
> und was passiert da alle seiten werden gnadenlos geflammt.



Der Unterschied bei der Sache ist, dass Brandolf eine Bereicherung fürs Forum war, der andere User hingegen (oder Userin? hab da nicht draufgeachet, aber wenn du's schreibst) hatte afaik 5 Posts  und verkündet in einem Ellenlangen Thread Sachen die man so oder so ähnlich schon in drölftausend Threads gelesen hat.

B2T:

Zum Glück bleibst du noch im Forum, werde wenn mir nichts dazwischen bestimmt kommen!


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

@ the future, anders als der jäger im anderen thread, geht es brandolf nicht darum den leuten seine gründe o.ä. vorzutragen, sondern er möchte ähnlich wie bei einem umzug eine art abschiedsfeier geben, das er das nicht im RL machen muss dürfte ja wohl klar sein. beide threads verfolgen unterschiedliche ziele aber ich finde beide haben ihre berechtigung.


----------



## The Future (18. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @ the future, anders als der jäger im anderen thread, geht es brandolf nicht darum den leuten seine gründe o.ä. vorzutragen, sondern er möchte ähnlich wie bei einem umzug eine art abschiedsfeier geben, das er das nicht im RL machen muss dürfte ja wohl klar sein. beide threads verfolgen unterschiedliche ziele aber ich finde beide haben ihre berechtigung.


naja exact so wie du es schreibst sehe ich es ja auch habe ja auch nicht gesagt das er blöd oder verschinden soll sondern das nur weil ihn leute kennen ihn netter behandeln als eine person zu flammen die man nicht kennt.

Es ist mir schon in der hinsicht klar das man mit leuten die man nicht kennt anders umgeht als wie mit welchen die man kennt allerdings sollte dies nicht in so einer abgrundtiefen erniedrigung sein [geflammt werden] das es einfach nur an frechheit nicht zu überbieten ist.


----------



## lokker (18. Mai 2009)

in dem anderen Thread waren halt ein paar deppen dabei, anders kann mans net sagen.


----------



## Arben (18. Mai 2009)

Hier erkennt man mal wieder, dass ein großer Teil dieser sog. "Community" keine Ahnung von Rollenspiel hat und dieses auch für einen absolut ekeleregenden Nebeneffekt ihres geilen "Ich habe Eppix und du nich noob"-Spieles halten. So ist für sie eine Ingameparty das abartigste was man sich vorstellen kann, ist der Sinn des Spiels doch Items zu haben...


Wünsche dir alles gute und denke, dass mit dir ein kleiner, aber nicht unerheblicher Teil der Community geht.


----------



## Elda (18. Mai 2009)

Arben schrieb:


> Hier erkennt man mal wieder, dass ein großer Teil dieser sog. "Community" keine Ahnung von Rollenspiel hat und dieses auch für einen absolut ekeleregenden Nebeneffekt ihres geilen "Ich habe Eppix und du nich noob"-Spieles halten. So ist für sie eine Ingameparty das abartigste was man sich vorstellen kann, ist der Sinn des Spiels doch Items zu haben...
> 
> 
> Wünsche dir alles gute und denke, dass mit dir ein kleiner, aber nicht unerheblicher Teil der Community geht.


/sign lasst ihn doch einfach und flamed nicht den Thread...


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (18. Mai 2009)

nachträglicher vortrag, da ich wohl zu viel zeit für diese antwort brauchte und schon einige
antworten erfolgt sind, aber dennoch eine antwort in überarbeiteter forum von mir.....


ich habe keinen flamer namentlich benannt und wer sich als solcher angesprochen
fühlt - von mir, in dem da oben geschriebenen - dem kann ich auch nicht helfen.

ähm wieso spielt man ein rollenspiel? und wer sagt, dass man sich reinsteigern muss?

komisch, steigert man sich auch rein, wenn man eine geburtstagsparty veranstaltest für seine freunde?
oder machst man es um einfach mit seinen freunden spassige stunden zu verbringen?

und wieder die frage warum virtuell? warum in wow?

bis auf 5 leute kennt mich keiner persönlich, hat weder die stimme von mir gehört, noch bild von mir gesehen
geschweige denn mich persönlich getroffen. was auch nicht so verwunderlich ist, da jeder von
uns weit verteilt ist im deutschsprachigen raum...

was ist denn so abwegig so ein event ins leben zu rufen?

weil ich positiv von wow scheide - ohne schimpfen, jammern und einer sucht die ich nun bekampfen muss?

weil mein abschied ein event für meine onlinefreunde sein wird?
weil ich sie aufhalten werde - ruf zu farmen, an raids teilzunehmen, sie abhalten werde in tausendwinter
zur verteidigung oder zur eroberung bereit zu stehen weil in dalaran einer rumplärrt und weil ich die wow-wirtschaft
schädige da einige nicht mats farmen diese zu verkaufen oder gegenstände zu bauen lassen?

weil ich nur lächerliche 200g für 2, 3 vielleicht 4 stunden sinnfreien spass raushaue?

tja, ich kann sowas und werde auch mit 2 oder 3 leuten spass haben oder aber es kommen mehr und wir alle werden
spass haben und das passt euch nicht, weil es nicht in euer bild passt, welches ihr von wow habt.

es hat ein guter online-bekannter folgendes geschrieben: 

"Ich hab es immer gerne miterlebt, wenn du auf einem PvP Server in einem Spiel, dass eigentlich kaum charakterliche
Entwicklung oder nicht erfolgs-/leistungsvergleichorientierte Beschäftigung erlaubt oder fördert genau dieses getan hast."

und genau dies mache ich bis zum schluß und dies erlaubt mir auch so eine party ins leben zu rufen.
ohne irgendwelche negativen nebenwirkungen wie realitätswahrnehmungsverluste usw...

- es ist die rolle und das leben einer von mir gestalteten figur, welche ich vor knapp 4 jahren erstellt habe


######################################################
warum werden die einen so und die anderen so in ähnlichen themen behandelt?

es ist immer eine gewisse grundlage auf die man baut, einer der sich wie ich ins forum positiv eingebracht hat
ist nicht so interessant für flamer wie einer der wenig im forum geschrieben hat und sich dann auch noch
mit negativen worten oder gar warnungen dem gefährlichen thema - abschied von wow widmet.
denn bei mir ist der zu erwartende gegenspruch höher als bei dem wenigschreiber

auch ich habe überlegt ob ich dieses thema so wie ich es getan habe in die foren führe - doch letzten endes
habe ich es gemacht, da mir der spass an der kommenden party mit onlinefreunden wichtiger ist, als irgendwelche
flamer oder wyane-schreiber, die es noch nicht geschafft haben ihre scheuklappensicht zu erweitern.


######################################################

zurück zur party - ich hoffe sie wird euren erwartungen gerecht und wir alle teilnehmenden werden unseren spass haben


----------



## Galain (18. Mai 2009)

Arben schrieb:


> Hier erkennt man mal wieder, dass ein großer Teil dieser sog. "Community" keine Ahnung von Rollenspiel hat und dieses auch für einen absolut ekeleregenden Nebeneffekt ihres geilen "Ich habe Eppix und du nich noob"-Spieles halten. So ist für sie eine Ingameparty das abartigste was man sich vorstellen kann, ist der Sinn des Spiels doch Items zu haben...
> 
> 
> Wünsche dir alles gute und denke, dass mit dir ein kleiner, aber nicht unerheblicher Teil der Community geht.



/signed², die meisten Leute heutzutage spielen eh nur noch ein MMEFG (Massive Multiple Epixx Farming Game). Ich glaube von denen hat auch noch niemand im Elwynn Forest gesessen und Geschichten erzählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khazzo (18. Mai 2009)

Auch wenn manche denken es sei übertrieben, ich finde es eine nette Idee welche die aggressiven Allis auf Mannoroth evtl. ein wenig beschwichtigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (18. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> sie werden sich in der sicht unterscheiden, dass brandolf den meisten bekannt ist und ein großer explorer war und der andere kerl in deinem link ein unbekannter war, der unbedingt mal einen thread eröffnen wollte in dem er bekanntgab, dass wow scheiße ist




Super, ich kenne Brandolf leider nicht, kann mir jemand erklären wer Brandolf ist?


----------



## Flash Shock (18. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> neeeeeeeein nicht brandolf... *kopf --> wand --> tisch --> kaktus --> kalender tag markieren*


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!


----------



## Kankru (18. Mai 2009)

Arben schrieb:


> Hier erkennt man mal wieder, dass ein großer Teil dieser sog. "Community" keine Ahnung von Rollenspiel hat und dieses auch für einen absolut ekeleregenden Nebeneffekt ihres geilen "Ich habe Eppix und du nich noob"-Spieles halten. So ist für sie eine Ingameparty das abartigste was man sich vorstellen kann, ist der Sinn des Spiels doch Items zu haben...
> 
> 
> Wünsche dir alles gute und denke, dass mit dir ein kleiner, aber nicht unerheblicher Teil der Community geht.



Ich kenne den TE net, sagt mir gar nichts! Aber ich denke ihr kennt euch irgendwie und irgendwo her!
Und hier zu verkünden, dass er ne Abschiedsfeier macht... ...klar wieso nicht.
Vielleicht hat der TE auch was mit RP zu tun oder so, wie gesagt, da steh ich im dunkeln und weiß von nix!
Hier im Forum allerdings hab ich mir kaum Namen gemerkt, nur einige sind mir in Erinnerung geblieben.
Und da hier auch net so ein Müll steht "blabla ich war süchtig... ...blabla RL ist sooo kagge...  ...usw"
wünsche ich dir alles Gute und viel Spaß, bei dem, was auch immer du so machen wirst! =)
Viele liebe Grüße!


----------



## Graustar (18. Mai 2009)

LeetoN2k schrieb:


> .. Du willst Wow quitten und machst deshalb ne Party?
> 
> 
> ÜBERTREIBER!



was denkst du, was für eine Party steigt wenn es dann soweit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReakMirak (18. Mai 2009)

heey, echt klasse idee ich werd auch kommen *im kalender markier*


----------



## Graustar (18. Mai 2009)

LeetoN2k schrieb:


> .. Du willst Wow quitten und machst deshalb ne Party?
> 
> 
> ÜBERTREIBER!




was denkst du was für eine Patry steigen wird wenn es dann soweit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nekori (18. Mai 2009)

hab nur eins zu sagen.



für einige ist wow mehr als ein spiel.


----------



## poTTo (19. Mai 2009)

Ich wünsch viel Glück im RealLife, leider kann ich nicht zum abfeiern mit nem lvl1 Hordentwink auftauchen, da ich selber im februar aufgehört habe. 3Jahre waren auch für mich genug.

Und ich sag dir, ich vermisse es kein Bischen bisher.

Dann viel Glück du ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sumpfkraut (19. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> ->
> 
> 
> Finde diese Idee mit den virtuellen Partys immer recht amüsant, es soll sogar Leute gegeben haben, die Silvester am Computer feiern
> ...



Ich hab Silvester auch am Rechner verbracht, war keiner da zum feiern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (19. Mai 2009)

Achja, wenn nun jeder, der mit WoW aufhört, 'nen Abschiedstopic eröffnen würde ....

Wayne deshalb, weil in schon kurzer Zeit keiner mehr was dazu sagt.
Und ne Party zum Abschied ? ...
Freust Dich wohl, uns nicht mehr zu sehen. ^^

Ansonsten kommt mir Beides eher wie nen Test vor, wieviel Aufmerksamkeit man noch geschenkt bekommt.^

... viel Spaß noch, was auch immer Du tust ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## .Côco (19. Mai 2009)

Schade das du aufhörst, aber ich wünsche dir dennoch viel Spass bei allem was du sonst so tust =D

Ich werde warscheinlich es zeitlich nicht zu der party schaffen falls doch bin ich da und guck mir das mal an.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. Mai 2009)

ich würde ja mal vorbei schauen...aber mein acc ist schon seit längerer nicht bezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...keine zeit mehr zum zocken

alles gute und viel erfolg wünsche ich dir.


----------



## Napf (19. Mai 2009)

finds ein wenig übertrieben..


----------



## Natsumee (19. Mai 2009)

Finnje schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das war nur ein Scherz? Erbärmlicher gehts ja kaum noch...



warum soll das Erbärmlich sein?

würdest den post vom Te mal richtig lesen....


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Mai 2009)

Einige scheinen hier absolut zu vergessen, dass WoW auch ein Rollenspiel ist! Und wer sich nicht vorstellen kann online eine Party zu feiern, der sollte besser immer bei WoW bleiben oder zumindest niemals einen rollenspiel server besuchen! 

Man kann ja vom Rollenspiel halten was man will aber es so dermaßen zu beschimpfen ist unmöglich! Schade, dass es kein "Bewertungstool" für User oder zumindest Beiträge gibt oder zumindest eine Ignorefunktion! Vielleicht würde dann etwas weniger rumgeflamet, zumal es immer immer die gleichen Leute sind!


----------



## Varnamys (19. Mai 2009)

Soweit es sich bei mir einrichten läßt werde ich durchaus mal vorbeischauen.
Habe den Explorer-Thread erst letzte Woche entdeckt und ihn begeistert aufgearbeitet. Ich habe selbst schon häufig gedacht:
"Mensch dort oben ist doch so eine kleine Höhle, wie kommt man da bloß hin?", leider habe ich nur nie diesen Entdeckerdrang entwickelt.
Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, sehr schade... was man nicht alles verpasst hat.

Andererseits wäre ich gestern beinahe verzweifelt, weil ich mit meiner Druidin als Geist in einer Talsohle hängengeblieben bin als ich von Skettis aus zu meinen sterblichen Überresten laufen wollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube, dass ist mir dann doch zu aufregend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deshalb habe ich einen riesen Respekt vor Leuten, die sich dort Stunden um Stunden durchgearbeitet haben.

Mal sehn, dass ich bis zum Partytermin die kleine seit gestern existierende Draenei-Priesterin nach Sturmwind schaffe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (19. Mai 2009)

Brandolf,

erstmal soll ich dich von Brandolf-Fan Phexus grüßen, der dieses Forum für immer quittiert hat.

Mich persönlich würde dein lvl1 Gnom interessieren, ich hoffe, den lern ich dort kennen, denn ich werde vorbeischaun.
Schade, dass wir wieder jemanden verlieren, der in der Lage ist, uns Spass am Spiel zu zeigen und nicht nur die verrückte Jagd nach den DPS.
Ich stimme dir zu, in der "Neuen Welt" gibts nix zu exploren. Allen Ecken und Kanten sind rund gestreichelt und wenn jemand die verbesserte Grafik lobt ist er einfach nur oberflächlich. Denn verbesserte Grafik sollte nicht auf Kosten der Spieltiefe gehen. Tut es aber.

Auf bald und ich hoffe, du hast es gelesen,

C u. Phexus




Grushdak schrieb:


> Achja, wenn nun jeder, der mit WoW aufhört, 'nen Abschiedstopic eröffnen würde ....


Brandolf ist nunmal nicht "jeder" so wie DU.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (19. Mai 2009)

schade dass du aufhörst, Brandolf =(
ich werd bei deiner party da sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (19. Mai 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Achja, wenn nun jeder, der mit WoW aufhört, 'nen Abschiedstopic eröffnen würde ....



Macht doch jeder!


----------



## hardrain86 (19. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> der typ ist nichts gegen bröndölf... bröndölf ist ne legende im buffed forum ^^


dafür das er ne legende ist hat er aber kaum was geschrieben im gegensatz zu den legenden die schon meister
im forum sein müßten und naja man kann ja net jeden server kenne oder?
aber egal ich bin einer die gut bekannt sind auf meinem server...trotzdem nenne ich mich nicht als bekannt denn es gitb immer welche und viele die
mich nciht kennen oder andere!
und naja der thread von dem anderen der oben gepostet wurde hat mit sucht zu tun und nicht mit nem eigentlichen abschied wegen anderer ziele!!!
wer net hören will manche sind einfach wieder nur die schlausten....-,-´


mfg Lyss


----------



## hardrain86 (19. Mai 2009)

aber naja wenn wer ne virtuelle party macht und jeder auch spaß haben kann ists schon mal nett vom alltäglichen wow^^
andersrum wie schon ein thread aussagte aufmerksamkeit in jedem thread wo man über sucht oder sonst was redet
wird gleich von aufmerksamkeit geredet und des ist aber was ernsthafteres....
in diesem thread über ne einfach nur ne party und des ist für mich aufmerksamkeit....
aber gut viel spaß bei der party auch wenn ich ncoh nie im buffed forum was über ihn gelesen habe und auch nicht
im arsenal oder sonst wo^^


----------



## hardrain86 (19. Mai 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Macht doch jeder!


stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (19. Mai 2009)

Es wird Zeit, dass die Flamer geflamt werden....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kadomer (19. Mai 2009)

schade!!!!

eine legende geht von uns.
ich werds leider nicht schaffen, auf deiner ingame-party aufzutauchen,brandolf.

aber, wie auch immer, wünsch dir viel spass bei dem was du sonst noch vorhast.

MFG

kadomer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahan (19. Mai 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> dafür das er ne legende ist hat er aber kaum was geschrieben im gegensatz zu den legenden die schon meister
> im forum sein müßten und naja man kann ja net jeden server kenne oder?



Legenden müssen nicht "viel" schreiben - Legenden müssen "gut" und "interessant" schreiben! Brandolf ist inzwischen definitiv eine Legende in Bezug zum Exploren. Insbesondere ist er einer von denen, die nicht auf Publicity aus waren, sondern einfach nur informieren wollten. Auch wenn es die meisten nicht interessiert hat, weil die Hälfte hier lieber flamen möchte anstatt mal etwas Sinnvolles loszuwerden, es gibt trotzdem noch genug Leute, die die Berichte Brandolfs immer verfolgt haben. Für diese ist die Party da. Ich nehme an, "ihr" würdet auch nicht zu 'ner 50er-Oldie-Party gehen, aber es würden sich sicher noch welche finden, die das einfach toll finden - also lasst ihnen doch ihren Spaß! Und vielleicht lohnt es sich ja einfach mal, da vorbei zu schauen, weil es doch etwas anderes ist, als man sich drunter vorgestellt hat. 

Noch mal zu einigen "Legenden": Wenn ich euch beispielsweise 'n paar Namen von Professoren nennen würde, 99.99% von euch würde damit nix anfangen können, trotzdem sind diese Leute jetzt schon eine Legende, weil sie einfach viel erreicht haben (und bekannt sind bei denjenigen, die sich mit ihren Arbeiten auseinandersetzen).


----------



## Ichname (19. Mai 2009)

Er kann sich ja nen Kuchen backen weil er im Internet bzw. WOW bekannt ist. 
Was für eine Leistung!!!! 

Aber viel Spaß auf der "Party" Ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (19. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> neeeeeeeein nicht brandolf... *kopf --> wand --> tisch --> kaktus --> kalender tag markieren*



Sagt finde ich alles! Wenn ich am Dienstag irgendwo zwischen Schule und Freundin Zeit finde schau ich mal vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Mai 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Sagt finde ich alles! Wenn ich am Dienstag irgendwo zwischen Schule und Freundin Zeit finde schau ich mal vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich ned, mir tut zu sehr der kopf weh von dieser prozedur. leider war auf dem tisch ein kugelschreiber... autsch


viel spass, du hast mir unterhaltsame stunden gegeben, und vg in allem was du so vorhast


----------



## Dabow (19. Mai 2009)

Da kann man nur sagen : Tschüss ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel spaß bei der Party. Ich werd sicher nicht kommen. Bis dahin hab ich sowas schon wieder vergessen


----------



## Gronn (19. Mai 2009)

Muss man dich kenn ? Wenn ja erzählt mir mal einer wer der Typ ist.


----------



## pixeljedi (19. Mai 2009)

Bude schrieb:


> wer bist du? und wayne?




troll dich


----------



## Der Germane (19. Mai 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Muss man dich kenn ? Wenn ja erzählt mir mal einer wer der Typ ist.




An alle Flamer , Spammer und unwissende .........


Brandolfs Thread:
Klick

Geheimnise der alten Welt:
Klick

Aber auf der nächsten seite steht eh wider: wer is das!?.Ich finds schade das dein Abschieds-Thread so zu geflamet wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Germane


----------



## Xelyna (19. Mai 2009)

Hab Dienstags leider Raid 
Von daher viel Spass beim feiern und Tschööö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (19. Mai 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> aber egal ich bin einer die gut bekannt sind auf meinem server...




....multiple persönlichkeit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (19. Mai 2009)

@ germane - danke für deine bemühungen

aber flamer gehören zu so einem thema und ich wusste worauf ich mich einlasse

war irgend ein thema - ausser meine bugbericht -  anderes?


hier noch 2 links die etwas mehr über meine verrücktheiten im spiel erzählen

LvL 1 PvP Gnom

hehe ich erinnere mich gerne an die lustige suche und meinen aufruf zur suche nach dem einfachen dolch
*grins*

Auf der Suche nach dem einfachen Dolch


Erster (World) Spartag in der Bank zu Sturmwind

und dieser hier ^^

wie hoch ist der schaden durch erschöpfung


wer mag kann sich ja nochmals da reinlesen und mit mir schmunzeln (aber nur die die es interessiert ;-) ) gelle

gruß

brandolf

p.s.: also irgendwie bin ich froh, nie was von meinen anderen events berichtet zu haben - höchstes brisant würde ich sagen


- epiqreitmount-flugevent teldrasil-dunkelküste (zu classiczeiten) [noggenfogger]
- reitmount-flugevent winterspring-azshara (zu classiczeiten) [noggenfogger] - sogar mit eine hordengilde zusammen
- spießrutenlauf durch orgrimmar - (oder wie viel runden schaft man durch og - bis man vom sattel geholt wird)
- sogar ein gnomenballspiel habe ich nach mannoroth gebracht
- walljumpevent in eisenschmiede (wieviel leute fangen an auch an einer mauer rumzuspringen ohne zu wissen
   wo es hingeht und/oder warum wir das machen)[war rechts neben der königskammer] 
  es waren viele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

usw...

ich glaube ich habe nach meiner onlinezeit noch einiges zu schreiben - fürs rpg-forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (19. Mai 2009)

Ach Herrje  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und das ohne eine Begründung.

Sehr schade!


----------



## Crystaleye (19. Mai 2009)

wayne ??
Und bist du was besonderes ?


----------



## Greshnak (19. Mai 2009)

Crystaleye schrieb:


> wayne ??
> Und bist du was besonderes ?



Naja er ist ein EXTREM guter Entdecker, lies dir seine Threads durch, trotzdem kann mans auch so sehen das es ein bisschen aufmerksamkeitsmache von ihm ist, ich stimme aber dem ersten zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Schade das du aufhörst deine Berichte usw waren echt GEIL, ich werd wohl zur Party kommen ^^


----------



## king2mad (19. Mai 2009)

Hautbaer schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, daß er beides macht?
> Warum sollte er die RL-Party hier im Forum erwähnen?
> 
> Wünsche dir viel Vergnügen auf deinen neuen Wegen
> ...




klar hast du recht. wär ja blöd wenn er hier ins forum schreibt wann und wo er mit seinen jungs in den puff geht. lol

dass er aufhört ist seine entscheidung evtl hat er ja alles explored was möglich war. interessant waren seine berichte definitiv


----------



## Der Germane (19. Mai 2009)

Crystaleye schrieb:


> wayne ??
> Und bist du was besonderes ?




Wayne is nur dein beitrag und less den thread bevor du was schreibst omg -.- 

*kopf-Tich* -.-


----------



## king2mad (19. Mai 2009)

Finnje schrieb:


> Ja toll, einer der geht. Find ich schon ok, das du was neues anvisierst.
> Ärmlich find ich ne virtuelle "Party" zu veranstalten. Maaan, nimm etwas Geld in die Hand und geh raus, Grill mit deinen Freunden (?) und danach in den Puff oder was weis ich...
> 
> Ist durchaus nicht negativ gemeint...



im puff gäbs ach was zu exploren^^


----------



## Nortrom141 (19. Mai 2009)

Lasst ma eure blöden comments weg -.-

Also ich werd da sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja zu "In" und "vor" sturmwind....wieso nicht unter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin dann mit Mr_Multikill am start ^^

lg Neaja // Alex


----------



## dragon1 (19. Mai 2009)

Bude schrieb:


> wer bist du? und wayne?






Crystaleye schrieb:


> wayne ??
> Und bist du was besonderes ?


wer seid ihr und was wollt ihr hier? wayne was ihr sagt? wen interessiert eure drecksposts?
er ist unter leuten die gute post schaetzen bekannt und beliebt


----------



## Ginkohan (19. Mai 2009)

Wayne schreiben nur die, die damals zu klein waren um WoW zu spielen und die heute nicht ein Deut an Intelligenz zugenommen haben.
Euch möchte ich noch sagen, dass ihr niemals das Spielniveau und das Allgemeine Niveau besitzen werdet welches früher bzw. heute die wahren Veteranen auszeichnet. 
Ihr seit der Grund warum die Community so langsam aber sicher zu einem Pfuhl von Kleinkindern und Vollidioten verkommt.
Bitte spart euch die: "Wenns dir nicht gefällt dann geh doch" Comments, da bin ich euch einen schritt vorraus.

Jedoch muss ich schon sagen, dass es langsam unangenehme Ausmaße annimmt, wenn man bedenkt wie viele Veteranen schon die Welt der Kriegskunst verlassen haben.
(man sieht nicht von jedem leavenden Veteranen einen Post...Dunkelziffer und so.)

Aber ich kann nachvollziehen dass dich das leicht traurig stimmt Bran. auch wenn man sich anderen Dingen zuwendet und die Prioritäten neu verteilen muss so erinnert man sich doch gern an die Zeit in der man noch on war um zu Entdecken, Raiden, einfach Spaß zu haben.

Ich werde leider nicht anwesend sein können da ich selbst auch schon die Welt der Kriegskunst geleaved habe (um mich dem Kriegshammer zuzuwenden) aber ich wünsche dir auf deinem weiteren Weg alles Gute und hoffe, dass dich diese Veränderung in deinem Leben nie unglücklich stimmen mag.


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (19. Mai 2009)

Ich find die "Wayne-Schreier" hier echt erbärmlich... Mal ehrlich, mich interessierts auch net sonderlich. Na und? Die Threads vom Explorer waren unterhaltsam, und selbst wenn grad mal 5 Leute hier zu der Abschiedsparty kommen, lasst sie doch! Nur weil es EUCH nicht interessiert, heißt es nicht, dass es NIEMANDEN interessiert! Wenn es für euch so "Wayne" ist, dann drückt doch einfach den Zurück-Button eures Browsers, nachdem ihr gemerkt habt, dass es euch nicht interessiert, haltet die Klappe und schleicht euch.

Alles 08/15 Möchtegern-Wayne-Schreier die sich für was besseres halten und dadurch Aufmerksamkeit wollen, wie leider so oft in der Community...


----------



## Zhumira (19. Mai 2009)

-Vardor- schrieb:


> Also so richtig aufhören willste wohl nicht?!
> Wenn du ne Party ingame machst.. naja^^ Eher solltest du was mit Freunden (echte, nich ingame!^^) was machen.. zur Feier das sie dich wieder haben^^



Hat Bröndölf mit seinen "realen Freunden" gezockt? Falls nich isses doch Schwachsinn mit denen was zu unternehmen wenn er sich von den Leuten verabschieden will mit denen er ingame zu tun hatte -.- Versteh die Logik hinter deiner Aussage nich, Vardor. Und nein, ich hab nur bis zu dem Beitrag gelesen weil bis dahin schon 2x der selbe Spruch kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja - ich find's witzig wenn er sich auf die Weise von WoW verabschiedet .. kenn' ihn zwar nich aber wen juckts. Viel Glück bei was auch immer!


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (19. Mai 2009)

ich geb euch ihr wayne-, aufmerksamkeitsschreiber und sonstigen themenverfehler hier ein lied mit
und hört euch wenigstens den ersten refrain an

Link 1

und für die, die mit der version nichts anfangen können hier eine neuerer remix

Link 2


und für all die anderen schon mal eins der besten wow-party-musik-videos zum anheizen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stimmung ;-)


so muss noch ein paar screens machen und nochmal das entwicklerteam von duke nukem 4 ever im
ödland besuchen - die haben bestimmt noch nicht die neuesten news sie betreffend mitbekommen


----------



## Flanko (19. Mai 2009)

Hähähähää...

mein internet Explorer hat auch vor par Jahren abschied genommen nach dem ich Firefox benutzt habe ...


----------



## Hordhaza (19. Mai 2009)

Crystaleye schrieb:


> wayne ??
> Und bist du was besonderes ?




Mich.



Ja.


----------



## Mikolomeus (19. Mai 2009)

eins kann mir keiner *sing*

bröndölf ich bin aufjedenfall dabei ^^

lg


----------



## refra (19. Mai 2009)

neeein nicht brandolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schade das mein acc noch in freez ist...
naja falls ichs ned schaffe oder einfach vergesse...
grüsse von refra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## direct-Gaming (19. Mai 2009)

Finnje schrieb:


> Ja toll, einer der geht. Find ich schon ok, das du was neues anvisierst.
> Ärmlich find ich ne virtuelle "Party" zu veranstalten. Maaan, nimm etwas Geld in die Hand und geh raus, Grill mit deinen Freunden (?) und danach in den Puff oder was weis ich...
> 
> Ist durchaus nicht negativ gemeint...




virtuelle "Party" - *lach*

Ach komm wer so drauf ist hängt 2 Tage eh wieder vor WOW *g*


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (20. Mai 2009)

direct-Gaming schrieb:


> virtuelle "Party" - *lach*
> 
> Ach komm wer so drauf ist hängt 2 Tage eh wieder vor WOW *g*




nicht von dir auf andere schliessen ;-)


ich bin mal gespannt, wieviel kommen werden, die die party hier so lächerlich finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




@flanko - bekommst eine 9/10 für deinen beitrag. der war gut - musste wirklich lachen


----------



## Ugla (20. Mai 2009)

Brandolf , unbekannter weise soll ich dir von Frau Meyer ausrichten :

Ey mein lieber Löcherfinder - schade das de gehst ... ey fehlt wieder einer der alten der - wie hier schon so schön geschrieben -noch die anderen Dinge - unserere schönen Azeroth Welt - erkundet sie kennt und liebt ...
Weissuh - auch wenn wir nur - illegale Geschäfte gemacht haben - kloar ich Horde ey - du Allie - und uns nur ma zu einem kleinen Picknick getroffen haben -
auch wenn ich dafür auf die Mauern von Stormwind muss - dank dir weiss ich ja nu wie ich da rauf komm digga ey - ich werd da sein -

Echt alda ich schawör ey - auch wenn ich dafür sterben muss - ey was ich nich glaube - heisse schliesslich Meyer - also - Frau Meyer - ey !
da wird es doch keiner wagen - und sach deinen Myrmidingens - ich flame jeden in eurem Forum der es wagt - ey echt ich schawör ...

So , das ist nun auch gesagt . Selbst wenn es ausser dir keiner hier versteht , gibt es doch genug Leute die deine Geschichten vermissen . Was mich nicht ganz entmutig und mir die Hoffnung gibt , daß WoW nicht zu diesem " ich epix - du noob " und "Epix-hinterher-gehechte" Spiel verkommen lässt . Mit Leuten die nicht wissen warum es über einigen Flugpunkten immer " klingelt " , und es auch nicht wissen wollen . Sie zahlen halt im Flug ihr "TG" . 
Die lieber  " RL ne Party machen würden " wenn sie denn mal aufhören . Zeit wärs wohl ... . 

Dies sagt Dir ein genau so alter Krieger wie du nur halt von den verhassten Orksen . Der sicher auch gern kommen würde , nur "Frau Meyer " lässt es halt nicht zu . Sie sagte zu mir : 

- Ey zu so nem RP-Event digga - da geh ich ey - ich bin oda besser war ma - die einzig anerkannte RPG-Twink Mannoroths - und ICH bin berühmt nich du ey
- kannste bei Blizz unter Manno sogar nachlesen - du nörgler -
- ey und main-Ottos auf den Mauern Sturmwinds - geht gar nich - da is dein Ruf ja sofort im Eimer ey - is schliesslich PvP-Server weissuh ...
- da is ja wohl kloar das ich - Frau Meyer - da hin geh ...
- ey das wird wohl das letzte RP-Event - wenn der alte Löcherfinder nu weg is - wer sollte es auf Manno noch ausrichten ey ? ...
- damit stirbt wieder ein wenig  RP in unserem MMO-RPG - ey was beleibt denn da am ende ? -weissuh - 

genau

- ein MMOG -


----------



## Locaros (20. Mai 2009)

Hm, .. warum eigentlich 2 Parties? Wäre es net sinnvoller, 1 große Party vllt im Wald von Ellwyn? Etwas südlich von dem Platz, wo immer der Jahrmarkt is? 
Wobei es sicher einige "Helden" geben wird, die da als 80er herkomm werden, nur um die lvl 1-Chars zu killen, ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich werd auch dabei sein, wenn i es zeitlich einrichten kann, .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten wünsch i dir schonmal alles gute fürs RL. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## araos (21. Mai 2009)

den thread aus der versenkung hol*


----------



## KodiakderBär (21. Mai 2009)

hat imma spaß gemacht deine beiträge zulesen brandolf:-)) repspekt dafür  mit dir wird der woll beste explorer wow verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wünsch dir noch alles gute:-))


----------



## Eruator (22. Mai 2009)

ich hätte da noch eine Idee...
Brandolf du könntest ja für die PArty noch ne neue Gilde aufmachen die dann einen Namen wie etwa diesen hier hat "PArtyGilde" 
oder iwie so etwas.
Dann lädst du einfach jeden der will in die Gilde ein der will.
Dann kann man fals es leute nervt auch in den GIldenchannel switchen^^
Bis dann Eruator


----------



## Grimdhoul (22. Mai 2009)

@brandolf, schade das du gehst .. dann wird der Thread "Geheimnisse der alten Welt" total verfallen ... ich find das echt schade .. wenn es sich ausgeht werde ich mich zu deinem Fest einfinden :-)

lg


----------



## araos (23. Mai 2009)

Ich bin eigentlich kein Thread nekromant aber für Brandolf hole ich ihn gerne wieder aus dem Grab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spacekeks007 (23. Mai 2009)

sack reis in china... einer hört auf 10 neue kommen wen juckts? das die leute für sowas nen neues thema aufmachen müssen... und am ende kommen 3/4 der leute wieder


----------



## araos (23. Mai 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> sack reis in china... einer hört auf 10 neue kommen wen juckts? das die leute für sowas nen neues thema aufmachen müssen... und am ende kommen 3/4 der leute wieder



Dein dümmlicher Kommentar grade gehört eher zur china-sack fraktion, Brandolf hat eine wichtige Rolle in der community gespielt und das wüsstest du auch wenn du die an die 1. Forenregel gehalten hättest:

Lesen ---> !Denken! ----> Posten

  Wayne-Flamer bitte drausenbleiben!  

Wenss euch nicht interessiert dann könnt ihr euch die Mühe die stupid posts zu verfassen auch gleich sparen


----------



## Ugla (24. Mai 2009)

Grüße von Frau Meyer ...
Sie steht schon auf den Mauern Sturmwinds - kA ob sie es pünktlich schafft ...
Aber du weisst ja - ja schöner der Abend - je später  - Frau Meyer -
oder wie war das gleich noch ...


----------



## nekori (24. Mai 2009)

who cares, wow ist für ihn mehr als ein spiel.  allein ein thread aufzumachen und sogar eine in game "party... mein gott was für ein grausames rl magst du wohl haben.


----------



## Deathanubis (24. Mai 2009)

nekori schrieb:


> who cares, wow ist für ihn mehr als ein spiel.  allein ein thread aufzumachen und sogar eine in game "party... mein gott was für ein grausames rl magst du wohl haben.



Was soll WoW mit seinem Real zu tun haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Menschen die andere diskriminieren, haben oftmals selber Persönlichkeitsstörungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J3st3r (24. Mai 2009)

nekori schrieb:


> who cares, wow ist für ihn mehr als ein spiel.  allein ein thread aufzumachen und sogar eine in game "party... mein gott was für ein grausames rl magst du wohl haben.



oh man...
brandolf war wirklich noch das, was man als echten wow zocker bezeichnen kann...
freundlich, hilfbereit und vor allem:
er wusste, wie man in wow spaß haben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ich verweise für alle 3 punkte auf den legendären "geheimnisse der alten welt" thread!

wenn sich dann so einer aus der wow community verabschiedet, kann man wirklich alles machen, außer flamen!
es ist einfach traurig, wie die leute immer mehr dazu übergehen, flames in threads zu schreiben, deren tragweite sie nicht begreifen... 
aber kleine kinder begreifen es ja auch nicht...
wenn euch das nich interessiert, dann schaut euch doch die anderen themen an!

aber wahrscheinlich wirst du nicht im mindesten auf meine kritik eingehen, sondern munter weiterflamen...


----------



## Captain Planet (24. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> neeeeeeeein nicht brandolf... *kopf --> wand --> tisch --> kaktus --> kalender tag markieren*



ich musste bei diesem kommentar heftig lachen...danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (24. Mai 2009)

An die ganzen Leute die hier rum schreien: Wie erbärmlich ne Party zum abschied?
Lest ma seine ganzen Posts/Threads durch und dann sagt mir ob es immer noch erbärmlich is.


----------



## healyeah666 (24. Mai 2009)

Hmm.... also is ja schön und gut aber (!) i letzter Zeit werden schon so viele Partys hier angekündigt^^


----------



## araos (24. Mai 2009)

ich buddel den thread noch einmal aus, ich hoffe diesmal bleiben die flamer draussen

Edit: er is noch nich mal auf dem ticker gelandet lol


----------



## Kronas (24. Mai 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> ich musste bei diesem kommentar heftig lachen...danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugla (25. Mai 2009)

nekori schrieb:


> who cares, wow ist für ihn mehr als ein spiel.  allein ein thread aufzumachen und sogar eine in game "party... mein gott was für ein grausames rl magst du wohl haben.




Frau Meyer sagt immer :

ey muss nich von dir auf andere schliessen weissuh ...
und ich geb dir recht digga ...
who cares - bei solchen Kommentaren ...
who cares - bei dem Nic ...
aba wenns dich nicht interessiert - komisch das du dir die Mühe machst 7 Seiten zu lesen ...
oda hast nur die Überschrift gelesen und gedacht - dazu muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben ?
nee is kloar nää - ... - who cares ...

Aba von sonst nix ne Ahnung...
who cares  - wozu hat man Lootaddons , Questhelper , Bosstaktiken etc ...


----------



## Gnarak (25. Mai 2009)

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir alles Gute, einen schöne Party und einen schönen SOMMER !!!


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (25. Mai 2009)

Daran dass Leute wie Brandolf WoW quitten und dann hier drin geflamed wird, ja, daran sieht man was aus WoW heutzutage geworden ist.


----------



## Panta1989 (25. Mai 2009)

Eine wahrer Explorermeister nimmt Abschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist schon schade das solche bekannten (und beliebten) Leute abschied nehmen von Wow 
und wen man dann noch sieht wie so eine persöhnlichkeit hier noch geflamed wird wird einem schlecht



Ein Letzter Salute für dich Brandolf du wirst uns fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## araos (25. Mai 2009)

morgen ist die party drum lasst uns feiern!

/push
/push


----------



## araos (26. Mai 2009)

/push


----------



## Torbadur (26. Mai 2009)

Push ^^     damit auch viele zum Abschluss kommen                         Brandolf


----------



## mookuh (26. Mai 2009)

Leider kann ich heut abend nicht da sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spaß allen und /salute


----------



## Nimeroth (26. Mai 2009)

araos schrieb:


> /push



Kannst du es bitte unterlassen den Thread dauernd wieder zu pushen? Wenn der TE das wünscht wird er es schon selbst tun.
Es nervt echt dauernd das Thema oben zu haben, nur mit nem sinnlosen +1 Post gefüttert, und ohne neuen Inhalt.

Von den letzten 20 Posts sind gefühlte 19 push-spam.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Bobbysir (26. Mai 2009)

araos schrieb:


> Dein dümmlicher Kommentar grade gehört eher zur china-sack fraktion, Brandolf hat eine wichtige Rolle in der community gespielt und das wüsstest du auch wenn du die an die 1. Forenregel gehalten hättest:
> 
> Lesen ---> !Denken! ----> Posten
> 
> ...




eine wichtige Rolle ???
denke mal 80 % oder mehr kennen ihn nichtmal.
also was soll hier so ein aufsehen ?
kindergehabe.

und, bist du hier der boss ? oder wieso meist du das sagen zu haben hier ?


----------



## Barrages (26. Mai 2009)

Bobbysir schrieb:


> eine wichtige Rolle ???
> denke mal 80 % oder mehr kennen ihn nichtmal.
> also was soll hier so ein aufsehen ?
> kindergehabe.
> ...



araos hat doch Recht. Wenn es die ganzen wayne-Flamer doch ehh nicht interessiert ob Brandolf mit WoW aufhört oder nicht, warum machen sie sich dann die Mühe im Thread zu posten?

Gib mir eine sinnvolle Antwort was es ihnen bringt den Thread zu flamen!
Mir persönlich fällt nur eines ein... immer schön zündeln. Den Sinn des Thread zerstören etc.

An die ganzen wayne Flamer... wenn euch der Thread nicht interessiert spart euch eure dummen Posts.

Ich wünsche dir alles gute Brandolf, bleib Gesund und genieße das Leben. Weiterhin alles gute...

LG Barrages


----------



## Sir Wagi (26. Mai 2009)

Mach´s gut, TE ...

Mach´s gut, Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (26. Mai 2009)

Was ist bitte ein Explorer?

Und muss man den TE kennen? o.O
Falls ja, hab ich echt was verpasst.... NOT


----------



## Recta (26. Mai 2009)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Was ist bitte ein Explorer?
> 
> Und muss man den TE kennen? o.O
> Falls ja, hab ich echt was verpasst.... NOT




Hauptsache ma dumm geflamed?

Leute ihr seid echt das letzte die meinen müssten hier zu flamen.

Es ist seine Sache wie er sich verabschiedet.

Aber sich so lächerlich zu machen wie ihr mit solchen Flames und hauptsache noch seltendämliche Fragen stellen die schon eh x-ma beantwortet wurden...

Ja das zeigt das ihr geistig total reif seid. Ihr seid sogar zu doof zum flamen :-X

Machs jut Brandolf!

HF im RL und lass es krachen heut Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solonvomwald (26. Mai 2009)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Was ist bitte ein Explorer?
> 
> Und muss man den TE kennen? o.O
> Falls ja, hab ich echt was verpasst.... NOT



Na da machst Du Deinen Namen ja alle Ehre ^^

BTT: Schade, wieder einer von den wenigen weg, die hier lesenswerte Beiträge geschrieben haben.


----------



## Varnamys (26. Mai 2009)

WoW, hier ist was los. 
Sogar ein Gott in blau war da um Tschüss zu sagen. Bin beeindruckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es kommen sicherlich noch ein paar Screens.


----------



## Cazor (26. Mai 2009)

Danke für deine Beiträge hier!
Hat mich immer gefreut, sie zu lesen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles Jute und so, bist prima Kerl.


Alles hat ein Ende.. nur die Wurst eben nicht. Ich glaub du gehst genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Disasterpiece (26. Mai 2009)

also ich werd aufjedenfall kommen,  sowas lass ich mir doch nich entgehen!^^
und schade das du aufhörts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baazul (26. Mai 2009)

Und es sind nur wenig spaßbremsen dabei

mfg,
Baazul

edit: level 1 armee > lvl 80 hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/7272/wows...52609193328.jpg


----------



## Kagon (26. Mai 2009)

Ja nur Schade, dass hier erst ein Jäger und jetzt ein Schurke dich und die anderen Hordler umhaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (26. Mai 2009)

achja das ist eher ende mai statt anfang juni ^^


----------



## krutoi (26. Mai 2009)

LeetoN2k schrieb:


> .. Du willst Wow quitten und machst deshalb ne Party?
> 
> 
> ÜBERTREIBER!



also unter quitten verstehe ich was anderes als das was du damit meinst ^^


----------



## einself!!!111 (26. Mai 2009)

stand up..... stand up....
for the champion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hilond (26. Mai 2009)

Baazul schrieb:


> Und es sind nur wenig spaßbremsen dabei
> 
> mfg,
> Baazul
> ...



sry, wollt dich gerade sheepen .. xD
sry =( aber sieh es so .. dafür haben all die 1er eine erinnerung das sie am Fest mit Brandolf einen 80er zerlegt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also jedenfalls war es richtig nice heute .. und der If flugplatz und die gemütliche kleine runde am Schluss war auch sehr nice =)

Von daher: Vielen dank an alle, vorallem die es so lang ausgehalten haben, das sich die 40+ Zahl auf 4-9 geschrumpft ist.

Und danke vorallem an Brandolf, für die organisation und den Spass wo wir hatten =)
Viel Erfolg dir, Egal was du noch machen wirst

*Verneigs*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugla (26. Mai 2009)

Na mein Bester
ich hoffe du feierst noch schön den Rest der Nacht . Was mir Frau Meyer berichtete war es ja ein spassiges Fest . Gut besucht von vielen " Freunden " , sogar zwei weitere Hordler sollen dort gewesen sein , sagt sie . Einige weit gereiste kleine und niedlich frische Allies , ganz wie neu geboren , waren wohl mehr als nur eine zufällige Bevölkerungsexplosion . Ihre Namen gaben den traurigen Anlass diesen feucht fröhlichen Festes die gewisse Melankolie , die zu mindest ich für angemessen halte .  Gib nichts auf die , die dich mit dem internetexplorer vergleichen . Wie du und ich wissen , sind sie die glücklichsten Menschen der Welt . Was man sogar in der Bibel nachlesen kann , wenn man sich damit überhaupt befassen möchte . 

Ich für meinen Teil will es dabei belassen und mich nicht mit denen beschäftigen , die nicht wissen was sie tun . Sondern dich viel mehr ermutigen , weiter einige deiner Erlebnisse auf unser schönen WoW-Welt mit anderen zu teilen . Denn es gibt einige die es interessiert , unterhält oder gar zum nachmachen anregt . Einige die sich hier so geäussert haben und sogar einigen die extra " persönlich " erschienen sind , um genau dies zum Ausdruck zu bringen .
Alle die Nörgler wissen du und ich sicher einzuschätzen . Zeigen doch meist ihre Antworten das sie bestenfalls den Startpost gelesen haben , wenn nicht nur die Überschrift . Oder das es auf der Welt mehr als nur einen klugscheissenden Besserwisser gibt , ich denke da an den kleinen Gnomenkollegen von -Frau Meyer - . Oder eben die , die selbst auf einem Fest , eine unbewaffnete in Festtagskleidung mit euch tanzende kleine Untote umnieten . Also ständig mein ich . Aber wenn es um flames geht muss ich leider passen . Da gibt es ja andere Experten für , also welche die es können und eben die anderen ...


 " Ey soll das ne Anspielung sein digga "

Genau ich mein Frau Meyer , die wollte sich dazu grad auch mal äussern , so als direkt Betroffene :

" Genau digga ey - lass mich ma erzählen und hör auf mit dem Geschwafel - du klingst ja schon wie ein Spitzohr - und nich wie ein alter dummer orksen Tank -
wo wir ja schon fast beim thema wären weissuh - Splitzohr " 

" also sag dem virituellen Silikon Ars.. von wie Wendy ma - ich hatte nur ein kleid an ey - keine dollen schmuckstücke und nur 4669 HP - echt ey und der dumme Jäger schafft mich nich ma mit einem Schuss ey - langten seine 18 lvl mehr nicht  - ey da nützt auch sein halbes PvP Epix nix - wenn er das nich mal onehitet - echt ma der Boon ey - aba er hat ja fleissig geübt - und selbst kurz nach dem Wiederbeleben mit ohne 50 % live brauchte er 2 Schuss ... - omg "

" Echt ma - oder der joschdingens ey - auch son klasse jäger - gleicher stufe und fähigkeit - vllt sollte er seine epix nich bei Aldi kaufen - aba schön das es wenigstens gleich unter seinen Namen stand - wenigstens dazu steht er ey ..."

" Ey bei so Margarinegnomen - oh Rama ey- kann ich das ja noch verstehen weissuh - schliesslich war ich auch da nur 18 lvl drunter - ok durch das Elexier der Holzschlundies - mächtig groß - also auch körperlich mein ich - das ein Gnom da Angst hat - und sich für die lokale Verteidigung entscheidet ... "

" Ey und Kargon - ich kenn jetzt den Weg vom Friedhof besser als ich wollte - weissuh das ich da ma laufen muss is ja ok - wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können - sag ich ja immer - und ich bin das ja auch gewöhnt - also das Austeilen - aba ... 
- denen hab ich nix getan - SIE haben angefangen - nich ich ! -  echt ma ich schawör ey !!! - du bist Zeuge ... "
" Nur schade das man sie hier nich kennt - also noch nich mein ich - is klaor nee "
" kommen ja sicher noch einige Gemälde - spätestens bei den myrmidingens ... - denk ich ma ey "
" hier - oder auf der freien Manno Seite - wo ich mit dem Namecalling nich so vorsichtig sein muss ..."

" Also mein lieber Löcherfinder - Picknick Ausrichter - ...  joar ich schwör es dir - es waren nur die alten Angewohnheiten ... - illegaler Handespartner - geliebter Ally - und mir am wichtigsten - im Geiste brüderlich vereinter - alter Brandolf - erzähl uns mal mehr von deinen alten Tagen - von Sachen die über zusammenziehen und wegbomben hinaus gehen - erzähl denen die die gute alte Zeit - mit umsteigen beim fliegen - nicht kennen - was aus alten besseren Tagen - über den Core mit 40 gg 40  - oder von den Schlachen in Strangle - vom Ritt durch OG - oder .... - es gibt einige hier die es hören möchten - und wie schon gesagt - die anderen - die uns mal können ey - echt ma ich schawör "

" Ey tschüss sagt dir deine alde - Frau Meyer - ey ! - "

PS . wir lesen uns in Forum oder per PM - gl hf im RL
wünscht dir nicht nur der alte Orksen Tank


----------



## Kagon (26. Mai 2009)

Der Tag heute war wirklich klasse. Los gings mit einem GM, der zu uns kam und sich verabschiedete von Brandolf.

Dann das Massenjumpen unter SW, wo Brandolf leider nicht dabei war. Es war lustig zu sehen wir 10 Leute gleichzeitig durch ein Loch in den Portalraum flogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der LvL 1er Raid auf Baazul war auch super, wenn nicht ein 80er Schurke gekommen wäre und ihn getötet hätte.

Weiter gings in Dun Morogh, wo eine Karawane von 15 Leuten Richtung Flugplatz von Eisenschmiede liefen. Nach vielen Hindernissen, wo manchmal nur ein DK mit Todesgriff helfen konnte, standen wir dann tatsächlich am Flugplatz. Das Highligt: Wir sind alle zusammen abgerutscht, einen Berg runtergefallen, haben alle mit 1 Hp überlebt und den Erfolg: Wie tief kann man fallen erreicht! Ich dachte immer das geht mit 1 gar nicht.

Da wir mittlerweile schon Lvl 2 waren, haben wir mit langsamer Fall uns noch über Eisenschmiede begeben, wo es noch ein Gruppenfoto gab, auf dem alle vor Brandolf niederknien.

Am Ende haben wir uns noch vor Eisenschmiede gesetzt und Brandolf hat uns Dinge über sich erzählt und Rätselraten mit uns gespielt.

Bilder:

Der Gm vor Stormwind: http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/5235/wows...52609181127.jpg

Unter SW: http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9835/wows...52609185906.jpg

Der 1er Raid auf Baazul: http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/892/wowsc...52609193218.jpg

Wie tief kann man fallen mit Lvl 1: http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/8383/wows...52609195501.jpg

Auf dem Flugplatz: http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/4521/wows...52609203146.jpg

Alle knien vor Brandolf: http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3053/wows...52609204111.jpg

Die Versammlung vor Eisenschmiede: http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/143/wowscrn...52609211346.jpg

MFG Lugon


----------



## Cazor (26. Mai 2009)

Danke für den Bericht Lugon.
Hrm, jetzt werd ich wohl nie erfahren, wie man auf den Flugplatz kommt..
musste leider früh wieder gehen.
Und den dummen Absturzerfolg hab ich auch nur mit nem Schurken.. naja der kann sich sowas erlauben. Die Platte is ja gleich verbeult weils eh nie klappt. Probiers auch gar nicht erst.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank für euer zahlreiches Kommen und Wiederkommen, ja die Party war nach 3 Stunden noch
immer nicht vorbei , aber zur Geisterstunde haben wir es nach 6 Stunden doch geschafft.

Zu meiner großen Überraschung reichte nicht mal eine Raidgruppe um all die Gäste unter zu bringen
und dass auch noch ein GM persönlich vorbeischaute und mich auch noch verabschiedete - ja das
hat mich doch fast vom Stuhl gehauen

Hier einige Bilder das Erste mit dem GM-Abschied mein 3. und womöglich letzter persönlicher Kontakt zu den
mächtigen Wesen

Bild 1

Partybilder

Bild 2
Bild 3

der Berg ruft
Bild 4

an der Welten Spitze - die Sonne geht unter
Bild 5
Bild 6
nein der eine stürzte sich nicht in den Abgrund ^^

Das Fest vor IF - beim 2. Bild gegen 23 Uhr war der Blick nicht mehr so klar
Bild 7
ja mein Herz schlägt grün - ich bin kein Vulkanier
Bild 8

Vielen Dank nochmal, dass ihr mir geholfen habt eine so schöne, lustige und große wie auch 
lange Party zu in Azeroth auf Mannoroth abzuhalten. Ich denke das war eine der längeren ..

Ich hoffe auch euch hat es Spass gemacht, mal etwas ganz anderes zu machen - bis auf die
Hordenverdrescher ^^, die blieben sich treu ....

Ich hoffe die Moderatoren lassen das Thema noch etwas offen fall der eine oder andere noch ein
Bild einstellen möchte.


Gruß

Brandolf

{it's my life - to explore}




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tohr1 (27. Mai 2009)

Da du dich jetzt so wichtig gemacht hast wegen deinem WoW abschied wünsche ich dir Alles gute im RL

Leave in Silence


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2009)

das war toll, konnte leider nicht lang bleiben )= habs nur hinter brandolf auf die mauern von sw geschafft (=
Unter sw&#8730;
Flugplatz if &#8730;
Auf sw &#8730;
jetzt will ich auch ein wenig orte besuchen^^ jetzt kommt old zg (=


brandolf, du warst toll, die party war spitzenklasse und du warst eine bereicherung fuers forum. danke fuer alles und viel Glueck


----------



## Ugla (27. Mai 2009)

Tohr1 schrieb:


> Da du dich jetzt so wichtig gemacht hast wegen deinem WoW abschied wünsche ich dir Alles gute im RL
> 
> Leave in Silence



Hui - doch schon 2 Monate dabei ... gz dazu - und schöner flame - hast ja schon was gelernt in der kurzen Zeit weissuh - ich sag nur ...

stay in silence

oder zu deutscdh - wenn man keine Ahnung hat - einfach mal ...


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (27. Mai 2009)

Ugla schrieb:


> Hui - doch schon 2 Monate dabei ... gz dazu - und schöner flame - hast ja schon was gelernt in der kurzen Zeit weissuh - ich sag nur ...
> 
> stay in silence
> 
> oder zu deutscdh - wenn man keine Ahnung hat - einfach mal ...



ach ugla - da kannst du auch gegen eine unsichtbare wand anrennen, du bleibst ohne wirkung
hängen und drehst dich im kreis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tut mir echt leid, dass ihr drei von der hordischen fraktion so als schießbudenfiguren von
einem sommerfest abgetan wurdet - einzig der raid der lvl 1er war ein event welches wieder
durch spassbremsen mit hohem level aber niedrigem skill zu schnell beendet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach ja zum nachtflamer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
er hat noch mehr gelernt - flames bringen nur in theme etwas also aufmerksamkeit, wenn die
themen brisant sind und durch viele klicks und antworten sich auszeichnen -  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur hat deine aussage nicht mal ein staubkorn an standfestigkeit oder meinst du wirklich, dass
weit über 40 leute 3 und sogar bis zu 6 stunden mit mir und den anderen feiern wäre so etwas
was man mir unterstellt? 

nur eins noch, ich habe nur den anstoß zur party gegeben und einiges an partyzubehör gekauft.

die party zum erfolg zu bringen, dass haben meine gäste geschafft ! und nicht ich ;-)

###############################################################
zur party zurück:

der absturz erfolg der lvl 1 er war wirklich lustig, ich glaube kaum, dass es schon mal so viele 
absturzerfolge hintereinander gegeben hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das wäre ja schon ein extraevent wert und dies auch per film festzuhalten, den perfekten ort
kennen wir ja nun 


gruß

brandolf


----------



## Marienkaefer (27. Mai 2009)

War sicher lustig ... Schade, dass ich das erst heute lese, hätte gern nen Sprung vorbeigeschaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall noch viel Glück, Spaß und Erfolg bei allem was du tust! ; )


----------



## Bobbysir (27. Mai 2009)

Ugla schrieb:


> Hui - doch schon 2 Monate dabei ... gz dazu - und schöner flame - hast ja schon was gelernt in der kurzen Zeit weissuh - ich sag nur ...
> 
> stay in silence
> 
> oder zu deutscdh - wenn man keine Ahnung hat - einfach mal ...




lol du bist drei jahre hier angemeldet und hast doch schon ganze 9 beiträge, wow, super leistung.
ich spiele schon über 2 jahre wow, muß man den auch so lange hier im forum angemeldet sein ?
du bist echt der größte knaller hier gerade.
jeder hat doch seine meinung, darf man die hier nicht mehr sagen (schreiben) ?
ich finde diese ganze sache hier etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Brilliantix (27. Mai 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> Anfang Juni 2009 werden Brandolfs Tage auf Azeroth (Server Mannoroth) gezählt sein.
> Für immer.....
> 
> Dem Forum werde ich noch etwas erhalten bleiben, da ich noch einiges aufzuarbeiten habe
> ...





ähmm wer bist du? , muss man dich kennen ?


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (27. Mai 2009)

Brilliantix schrieb:


> ähmm wer bist du? , muss man dich kennen ?



ähmm - nein

aber die mich kennen, die hatten gestern, so denke, ich viel spass
und das zeigt auch die beteiligung hier im forum und eigentlich
sollte es dich nur peripher tangieren, indem du dieses thema ausschließlich
in der forenübersicht siehst ;-)

aber die neugierde halt - gelle :-)))


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Mai 2009)

verdammt und ich wollte noch vorbei schauen 

aber naja, es wird doch hoffentlich einen würdigen nachfolger für dich geben. Nicht unbedingt auf deinem Realm aber irgendwo wird es jemanden geben der genau solch einen spaß am entdecken hat wie du.

Ach ja konnte jemand das ganze mit fraps festhalten? denn die Bilder an sich sind schon wunderbar geworden währe schön wenn man das spektakel auch in bewegten Bilden bewundern könnte


----------



## ÜberNoob (27. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kenne niemanden der so Silvester feiert, aber auch das würde ich mehr tolerieren als um Punkt 0 Uhr vorm PC zu vergammeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich auch nicht, aber ich glaube auch nicht, daß die Leute darauf angewiesen sind oder nach deiner Zustimmung fragen.


----------



## Ugla (27. Mai 2009)

Bobbysir schrieb:


> jeder hat doch seine meinung, darf man die hier nicht mehr sagen (schreiben) ?



gute Frage - stellst du sie Mir oder Dir selbst ?
na , meine Antwort ist nur , klar darf man sie sagen und ich für meinen Teil mache es auch , wenn es sich denn lohnt !


----------



## Baazul (27. Mai 2009)

Hilond schrieb:


> sry, wollt dich gerade sheepen .. xD
> sry =( aber sieh es so .. dafür haben all die 1er eine erinnerung das sie am Fest mit Brandolf einen 80er zerlegt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lustig war es aber.



Kagon schrieb:


> Der LvL 1er Raid auf Baazul war auch super, wenn nicht ein 80er Schurke gekommen wäre und ihn getötet hätte.



das kam ja leider öfter vor, aber nicht übertrieben(ca. 5-7 mal)^^.


den marsch nach Ironforge muss ich verpasst haben, aber die zeit war sowieso nicht mehr da.


----------



## araos (27. Mai 2009)

Hey leute war wirklich schön gestern brandolf, wir werden dich wirklich vermissen

ich weiss es war gestern eher ein scherz von mir aber da diese tour zum flughafen in so grosser gruppe ein so positives feedback erhielt mach ichs wahr:

für alle brandolf-fans würde ich gerne mal ab und zu auf meinem heimserver anub'arack eine von diesen explorer touren im kreis der gleichgesinnten veranstalten

ich weiss das ich niemals an das wissen brandolf rankomme aber im gedenken an seine zeit der großen löchersuche, will ich es doch wenigstens versuchen, wer mitmachen will, der erstell sich doch bitte einen lvl1 horde char auf anub, wenn wir genug sind bauen wir vielleicht sogar eine ganze gedenkgilde auf, wer weiss

/w atraos oder acrantos


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (27. Mai 2009)

araos - jetzt habe ich mich wirklich bei dieser geste ertappt

omg

was habe ich da nur angestellt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber die idee mit den touren hat ihren reiz - denn allein ist es schön aber, wenn man mehrere teilhaben
lassen kann und mit ihnen zusammen erkundet ist es ein event


----------



## Greshnak (27. Mai 2009)

Ich war sogar der erste der aufm Flugplatz durch dieses Tor kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin dann aber ins Nichts gefallen, gestorben, und schaffte den berg nichtmehr---> Grp-Foto usw ohne mich T.T
Aber war trotzdem hamma-geil, wie gesagt ich werde diese Exploring-Sachen mit meinem Main testen ^^


Viel Glück dir noch Brandolf!!!


----------



## araos (28. Mai 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> araos - jetzt habe ich mich wirklich bei dieser geste ertappt
> 
> omg
> 
> ...



danke für das ... lob... so fern es eins war, bin mir da nich so sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autumna (30. Mai 2009)

ach wie schade, dass ich das jetzt erst lese und nicht dabei sein konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich hoffe brandolf bleibt dem forum noch ein wenig erhalten und kann uns weiterhin gute tipps zum exploren geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@araos
ich habe mir dort auch mal einen kleinen char erstellt, mal sehen, was sich ergibt!


----------



## araos (30. Mai 2009)

da ich kaum immer on seien kann auf einem der beiden chars, schickt mir doch bitte einen brief, wenn ihr einen twink erstellt habt damit ich euch mal in der fl sammeln kann, denn mit 2 leuten wird das keine große geschichte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in dem sinne: /push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD (das musste seien, sorry)


----------

